# chkdsk /f w2k bluescreen



## n1chu (Jan 27, 2008)

My W2K Pro machine boots up to a blue screen with the message instructing me to run chkdsk /f. Trouble is, I can't get it to do anything in any of the optional safe mode choices when I get into setup. It always comes back to the same blue screen instructing me to run chkdsk /f. I can't get a dos prompt. I tried creating a boot startup set of 4 floppys and they install normally but when completed, there's that same chkdsk /f blue screen instruction. I do not have the OS on a CD. The machine was purchased used and the store installed the OS for me. What can I do to make it possible to run chkdsk /f on this machine? Is there something I can download which will allow me to access a dos prompt or correct the problems itself? I'm hoping for freeware if possible.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Troy Jollimore (May 2, 2003)

You'll need a copy of the CD to enter console mode. Then you can try to repair your hard drive's problem.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.free-av.com/
if you have ntfs
at the bottom of the page,you can download avira ntfs4dos,read the pdf if you like.install the program,format a floppy. go to avira in programs,create bootable diskette,if it says no diskette found, continue anyway. leave all the boxes checked and create the disk.boot to the disk on your 2k,type c for the drive you want to use.arrow down to the chkdsk gui,hit enter. when it asks for read only y/n type n enter


----------

